# Root bound soil?



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Looking for some better ways to rejuvinate "root bound" hay fields other than plowing and replanting. Clay based humus soil.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm lost ... 

I've never put "root bound" and hay fields ... together. (sorry)

So are you wanting to rejuvinate the hay fields???


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I don't know if root bound is the correct term, that what everybody locally calls it. the hay doesn't produce any more, the normal proceedure around here is to plow it and then disk it , cultivate it , then seed it to a grain crop for a couple of years then reseed it to hay.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Alright ... Around here ... 

We would pull a soil test ... look and see what is needed or lacking. Then go from there. 

There are many away to go ... natural or store bought fertilizer. :gaah: I will not get into that. lol 

You could seed over the hay crop to give it a push ... in the right way.So many different ways to go ... but even a hay field needs a little kick now and then. Which "kick" you give... is up to you. 

If it is fenced, maybe a little grazing my be in order ... Just a thought ...


----------

